
Ask HN: How do you deal with fraud, is there an easy way? - andreimiulescu
We&#x27;re a new service and we use stripe we&#x27;ve had about 30 fraudulent transactions put trough and we don&#x27;t know how to stop this person from putting more, Stripe only goes so far, it&#x27;s fairly easy to fool.<p>It&#x27;s costing us ~ 0.7$ every time we need to refund which is sort of annoying. Also it&#x27;s a waste of time.<p>How do you guys deal with this?
======
basakulsy
Maybe this blog can help you

[https://sigmatelecom.com/2018/11/27/reaching-new-
heights/](https://sigmatelecom.com/2018/11/27/reaching-new-heights/)

------
aurizon
Tell the world, without revealing your ID, what this guy is doing, thousands
will monkey see - monkey do, and stripe will be forced inyo a fix

